# Business Radio and Video



## noirua (22 September 2006)

Ultimate Middle East Business Radio for 21st Sept 06 :  http://www.ameinfo.com/97056.html


----------



## noirua (23 September 2006)

Ultimate Middle East Business Radio, for 22nd Sept 06:  http://www.ameinfo.com/97058.html


----------



## noirua (23 September 2006)

Bill Gross of PIMCO is bullish on US interest rates and the economy, perhaps the bearish sentiment is just plain wrong:  http://www.bloomberg.com/avp/avp.ht...//media2.bloomberg.com/cache/vi_.7np_sXS0.asf

Perhaps lower interest rates will revive the US property market, if Bill is right. This could also spread to Australia and prove the pundits wrong.


----------



## noirua (25 September 2006)

Ultimate Middle East Radio for Sept 24: http://www.ameinfo.com/97258.html


----------



## noirua (25 September 2006)

Can be heavy going on this financial scene, so, here's something lighter for the moment. Yes, it's off topic, back on topic shortly.


http://www.cbc.ca/kids/games/honey/


----------



## noirua (26 September 2006)

Bloomberg Television from the UK, live broadcast:  http://www.bloomberg.com/avp/avp.ht.../media2.bloomberg.com/cache/vi_.7np_sXS0.asf#

Ultimate Middle East Business Radio for Monday 25 September:  http://www.ameinfo.com/97358.html


----------



## noirua (30 September 2006)

Ultimate Middle East Business Radio for 29th Sept:  http://www.ameinfo.com/97677.html


----------



## noirua (2 October 2006)

Ultimate Middle East Business Radio for 1st October: http://www.ameinfo.com/97855.html


Two weeks old now, although it is never worth missing the views of Guru, Dr Marc Faber. Favours bonds in the shorter term, with a few ifs and buts and read those views on precious metals in the last paragraph:  http://www.ameinfo.com/96271.html


----------



## noirua (8 October 2006)

Ultimate Business Radio for 7th October 2006.

" Reuters say that OPEC will cut oil production by 1 million barrels per day on Monday... ":  http://www.ameinfo.com/98344.html


----------



## noirua (13 October 2006)

Bloomberg TV: Money and Politics as the US earnings season gets underway:  http://www.bloomberg.com/avp/avp.htm?clipSRC=LiveBTV


----------



## noirua (17 October 2006)

Ultimate Business Radio - 16th October - " Marriott Business Council Tees Off ": http://www.ameinfo.com/99159.html.


----------



## noirua (17 October 2006)

The problems of North Korea may yet harm the World Trade situation - a number of broadcasts with a slight delay between each:  http://abcnews.go.com/Video/playerIndex?id=2572147


----------



## noirua (6 November 2006)

Ultimate Business Radio for 5th October:  http://www.ameinfo.com/100835.html


----------



## noirua (13 November 2006)

The week on wall street:   http://marketplace.publicradio.org/shows/2006/11/10/PM200611106.html


----------



## noirua (13 March 2007)

101 year old woman is attacked and robbed: http://www.abcnews.go.com/Video/playerindex?id=2572147


----------



## noirua (24 February 2008)

"Marc Faber bullish on Cambodia":  http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601039&sid=aoqvowNTKToE&refer=home


----------

